# Sat 2nd on Westernport



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any takers for a fish on WPB Saturday. Will be weather permitting but I think the forcast is on the improve. Looking at a launch around Corinella. Low tide will be at 7.30am and the following High at 2.35pm. For the early risers a launch by 5.30am to ensure enough water for the trip out, otherwise after 10.00am when a bit comes back in. Targeting the usual suspects ie Gummys flatties etc etc... Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I am so keen to have a crack at the gummies but I don't reckon its going to work out this weekend. I have dropped you a PM to see if we can finally manage to align our trips.

Good Luck

Grant


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Ive got soccer with my son Saturday morning, he should be finished at 10, will i still make the tides etc. If I launch at 11 what time can I get back in?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Squizz, no worries launching around 11.00am. You can get back anytime till just after dark, ie 5.45pm. I`m considering a late start myself just to see the weather, say around 10.00 launch. You will find me in the usual spot or just a bit further out. Steve.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great steve,
If u pm me your mobile I will call when Im on the way.
A bit further out..is that toward corinella? Is that where you went last trip?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ripper Squizz, we have a trip!! Same launch spot as last trip, head out in the same direction towards French Island, just left of straight out and you should see me in the distance after a km or so. The new mark is about 2.5km out. As always there wont be any other traffic on the water. I`m excited about this new spot so pray for some decent weather. Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck fella's...there's a fair bit of chat about the latest cold fronts making WP the spot to be for gummies this weekend. I know nuffink about em, is that a usual occurence kingfisher? :?: Nice moon about too


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Poddy, in my opinion WPB is and always has been the place for Gummys. My long departed dad, who was born in Wonthaggi, kept taking me and my brothers there, or Woodside or Kilcunda surf beaches to snag just a few a year. God bless him we were driving past the best Gummy shark waters for 20 or more years!!!

The forecast is a bit iffy this weekend but with the full moon tonight a camping trip out on French Island with the kayaks would be a trip to remember. I really reckon that when it comes to Gummy fishing in WPB that us yak fishos have just about the ultimate setups. Steve.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

G Day Steve

Could you please PM me the launch site?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

just in case anybody isnt sure what steve is talking about check this out.
Anchor is down 20 mins and this baby is in the boat  
Tomorrow we will have to cut their heads off before bringing them aboard :lol:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

No probs Scott. Check your PMs. Steve.


----------

